# Minumum Depth?



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys! I am thinking about creating some 3.75 gal betta tanks out of sterilite containers and I was just wondering if they are deep enough. 

Sterilite - 1753: 15 Quart ClearView Latch™ Box

Those are the ones I am looking at. They're 3.75 gal. 17" L x 11 1/8" W x 6 1/2" H

Is 6 1/2 deep enough? That's my concern. I'm trying to find something taller around the same size but I'm not having much luck. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

16.5 cm. . Hm.

I would say no. Just my opinion, wild Bettas live in shallow but wide rice paddies. But if you add substrate that'll minus a couple of inches. . So in the end, even for a Betta that's a bit too shallow.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah - that was my thought. I found one that's 4 gal and 7" deep. I'm trying to find one around 9" or so >.<


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a shallow tank that is only 18cms high and has around 2-3cm of substrate at the bottom. Coupled with the fact it isn't filled to the top, I would estimate I have between 12 (shallow end) - 15cms of water in it.

The male I have in there does fine, but the tank itself is 60cm long so gives him lots of room to swim around. I actually prefer shallow tanks as you can easily do ripariums or paludariums, and I don't need to get much of my arm wet.

It all comes down to personal preference really.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If they are just temp tanks, you wouldn't need substrate. I don't think 16.5 cm is too shallow for something temporary. For a permanent home I personally wouldn't keep a betta in anything less than 5 gallons for water quality reasons.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think this is one of the sizes I use as a temp tank. Those crappy ceramic neon caves barely get covered by water - still better then a petco cup though. Since its shallow, I lay silk plants on their side for more hiding spots and a heater can go horizontally


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it would be fine. As KoiMaiden said, substrate isn't necessary, and it doesn't matter if your decorations stick out the water.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about using these containers as homes for the male bettas:
http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProduct.html?id=645&view=0&picture=1&tab=Specifications&ProductCategory=254&section=1

They're about 7 gallons each. 

Or these, which are around 5 gallons (a bit concerned on the height):

http://www.sterilite.com/SelectProduct.html?id=644&view=0&picture=1&tab=Specifications&ProductCategory=254&section=1

I'm looking for something permanent rather than temporary. Either of these look good? =D

ETA: Actually, I don't think those gallon estimates are right. I used an aquarium size calculator but based on the 15qt dimentions that seems really off. >.< Can't find a qt size listed for them, though.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

bettas should probably have a minimum of 12inches height in their tank

those sterlite things look like crap for a fish tank.

you need a _fish tank_ not some plastic container where you put junk


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

12"+ is a lot of height in a tank. Bettas prefer long, shallow tanks as they do come to the top for air. Tall and narrow are less desired. There is such thing and too shallow, as well as too tall.

Anyways, I would use these as I have no issue with 3g tanks. AT ALL. I have seen members use these and have happy little fish. I also use the larger 25g Sterlite/Rubbermaid containers for lager tanks when needed. I like the 7g containers you posted as well, much more actually. But yes, I would use them, put a few glass rocks in the bottom to give it color and some nice plants. They do have small plants with suction cups on them, you could suction them to the side of the container on the first one you posted. Main thing is, can you heat them?


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> 12"+ is a lot of height in a tank. Bettas prefer long, shallow tanks as they do come to the top for air. Tall and narrow are less desired. There is such thing and too shallow, as well as too tall.



12" isnt that high. 
http://i.imgur.com/16qOH.jpg


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

jasonh said:


> 12" isnt that high.
> http://i.imgur.com/16qOH.jpg


Your right it isn't high, but you don't want a 5 gallon that is super tall and has almost no horizontal swimming room. Bettas need long tanks period. You don't want to put something that breaths atmospheric air in a tank that is too tall for the fish to go back and get more air. It just causes more problems.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

jasonh said:


> 12" isnt that high.
> http://i.imgur.com/16qOH.jpg


But the point is that Bettas prefer long and wide tanks rather than tall and narrow tanks. 

In wild, Bettas live in shallow but giant rice paddies. The lack of oxygen for in these paddies is why they have their labyrinth organ. Having too tall of tanks are bad for Bettas, they like lots of horizontal swimming space. :l


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Your right it isn't high, but you don't want a 5 gallon that is super tall and has almost no horizontal swimming room. Bettas need long tanks period. You don't want to put something that breaths atmospheric air in a tank that is too tall for the fish to go back and get more air. It just causes more problems.


yeah i wouldnt suggest a tank with a super small footprint. i dont even like those 5gals that are hexagon.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with using plastic bins to house Bettas. Many people use them as a cheaper and lighter alternative to regular aquariums. If you buy them brand new (so nothing possibly toxic has been inside) and wash it out good then you are good to go.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> There is nothing wrong with using plastic bins to house Bettas. Many people use them as a cheaper and lighter alternative to regular aquariums. If you buy them brand new (so nothing possibly toxic has been inside) and wash it out good then you are good to go.


if you say so, but i think a container for storing odds and ends isnt what you should be putting a fish in. 

it's ugly and i think if you are going to keep a pet you can atleast spend a few bucks on a real aquarium. if i was a breeder or needed a hospital tank [mine is a 1.5 gal acrylic tank] i might consider it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with using plastic sterilite containers. I have big black ones I have used for grow-outs, guppies and a sorority. 

They are good to have if you only need a temporary larger space (I don't have room to house or store four 2ft long tanks) and also give owners the opportunity to save their money and use it elsewhere on equipment or live plants etc. 

I have a huge one I intend on using to house some medaka fish in next summer. To buy a tank or pre-made pond that size would have been an exorbitant waste of money. 

Fish don't really care where they are housed, and I have seen many purpose-built tanks that look a heck of a lot uglier than a sterilite tub.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, even a fancy premade pond shell is just a glorified, more naturally shaped, storage container. Same thing goes for acrylic aquariums, IMHO. Glass doesn't change much from either of those options save for aesthetics, really.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

TakoLuLu said:


> To be perfectly honest, even a fancy premade pond shell is just a glorified, more naturally shaped, storage container. Same thing goes for acrylic aquariums, IMHO. Glass doesn't change much from either of those options save for aesthetics, really.



yeah but a real fishtank just looks better. and it's designed to keep fish.

sure the animal will survive in a container that's made for keeping junk and odds and ends. if you cant afford 35 bucks [or less] for a tank you shouldnt be in this hobby. lets face reality here.

if you're a breeder and you have a lot of fish around, fine i understand it.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is not about what _you_ think looks better. Lets keep it on topic.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

TakoLuLu said:


> Glass doesn't change much from either of those options save for aesthetics, really.





jasonh said:


> yeah but a real fishtank just looks better


Pretty sure that nearly exactly what I said...
My point here is that your strongly stated rule that you NEED a fish tank is a personal choice. If its not actually going to harm the fish there's not really any reason to go around telling people off for their personal choice. Sure, it may not be the way you keep your fish, but if it works for them & isn't hurting the fish then what's the point. :question: :-?

Aaaaanyway, NOT the point of the thread so I'm moving along.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jasonh said:


> bettas should probably have a minimum of 12inches height in their tank
> 
> those sterlite things look like crap for a fish tank.
> 
> you need a _fish tank_ not some plastic container where you put junk


I like how they look. I use them not only for housing but for spawning and raising fish. They are cheap, effective, and I prefer them over glass tanks.


jasonh said:


> 12" isnt that high.
> http://i.imgur.com/16qOH.jpg


To a heavy finned fish that originates from very shallow water, it is.



LionCalie said:


> There is nothing wrong with using plastic bins to house Bettas. Many people use them as a cheaper and lighter alternative to regular aquariums. If you buy them brand new (so nothing possibly toxic has been inside) and wash it out good then you are good to go.


110% agreed.



jasonh said:


> if you say so, but i think a container for storing odds and ends isnt what you should be putting a fish in.
> 
> it's ugly and i think if you are going to keep a pet you can atleast spend a few bucks on a real aquarium. if i was a breeder or needed a hospital tank [mine is a 1.5 gal acrylic tank] i might consider it.


Say that to my very nice breeding fish and growing fry.


jasonh said:


> yeah but a real fishtank just looks better. and it's designed to keep fish.
> 
> sure the animal will survive in a container that's made for keeping junk and odds and ends. if you cant afford 35 bucks [or less] for a tank you shouldnt be in this hobby. lets face reality here.
> 
> if you're a breeder and you have a lot of fish around, fine i understand it.


The aquarium hobby is expensive but there are ways to get around it. Your opinion really doesn't matter when it comes to facts. Bettas originate from shallow water and it's difficult for them to get to the surface with long fins if the tank is too high. Sterilite tubs can be just as effective and good looking as a regular tank IMO.


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Every awesome thing I just said.


Sir, I think you're my new favourite.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

^+1


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Also, I highly approve of this .GIF choice, lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

How I feel right now:
http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/oh-stop-it-you.png


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

Well... This is something to come back to alright. 

I apparently have some effect on people as my threads keep turning into debates. 

I went out and got a 4 gal tank that's 7" tall. I'm gonna try it out and see how I like the depth. Never had anything this shallow before. 

I'll update soon with pics.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Tako, that's what I figured. 

Getting the tanks set up in a bit for my two new guys. Unfortunately my heater crapped out on me so I need two new ones instead of just one. 

Can anyone recommend a good heater for a 3-5 gallon and one for a 10 gallon? I don't mind if it's online or in a store. Would appreciate something less expensive since the expensive ones I've been buying tend to die. :-/

Might make a separate thread for heater questions.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jasonh said:


> no it isnt. i dont even think you know what 12 inches is if you say that.
> 
> I'm not being rude. i just said that steralite containers are meant for keeping junk and odds and ends in it. it's not a fish tank.
> i dont even think you looked at the type of the container the Op posted.
> ...


When it comes to breeding bettas you only keep the tank at around 4" of water. Why? Because males are back and forth up and down retrieving eggs and fry and if the water is too deep he will get tired and might reject the nest completely. 

If plastic tubs didn't work for fish I wouldn't be using them.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Most people don't seem to be crazy about them, but I've never had a problem with my tetra 5-15 from Walmart. Its not adjustable but it only cost me $14 or so, keeps the water in my 10gal constant at about 79, & I've had it for almost 4 years now w/o incident.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually really like this setup so far!


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

That actually looks like great dimensions seeing the betta in there!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like a nice setup for a him.  What a lucky boy he is. 

Also, I've lived in Malaysia before and me and my mom would try to go catch Betta fish every once and then, trust me, they live in shallow ponds. It's not even a rice paddy. . The water doesn't go past your knee, it's only a little bit above your ankle. . .


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

My only concern at this point is the. Trying to get the holes large but not too large. 

Does this look good?


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks pretty good. Another option if you dont like the way thats working would be to cut a window out in the middle & hot glue a piece of plastic craft canvas in its place.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't poke holes in mine. Bettas don't use THAT much oxygen. Generally I use them for spawning tanks.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

That's another good point, opening it frequently should be more than enough oxygen really, just leave enough of a gap under the rim. I was thinking more aesthetically speaking, to let in some light XD


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have cling wrap pulled tight over all my wild betta tanks with no air holes and no one has suffocated because of it. I figure I let in enough oxygen when I open it up to check on them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd just like to know when the bickering is going to stop. I mean seriously guys we need to work as a team. I know there is never going to be a time where EVERYONE agrees, but we need to work things out a bit more civilized.

@Wickedrodent: I'm sorry for such a bad impression on the forum. Welcome though :roll:. Anyway, the tank/tub is just enough space and room for such a betta to be very happy and live healthy. The holes aren't really needed as everyone said, but they could be useful for feeding time.

Your HM butterfly boy looks beautiful and will be a great pet for you. I'm sure he'll reall enjoy the tank. Very inexpensive and perfectly fine IMO.

@Jasonh: I think that's the way the username goes. Please excuse me if it doesn't. We are not try to gang up on you even though they kinda did, but honestly I have to admit that most of your comments were a bit rude even maybe if not intended. It was just the frustration and possibly the feeling that NO one was listening to you, but that tank is fine for a betta.

Thank you for reading this.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Everyone has different opinions when it comes to keeping bettas. Unless it comes to water quality and conditions, they are opinions and not fact. Just because you prefer glass tanks does not make it a fact that bettas do not belong in storage tubs.

I personally prefer glass as well, but that is my opinion. I have kept very healthy bettas in all manner of containers in the past, so long as they are large enough for a betta and the water is kept clean and warm.

I wish people on this forum would stop confusing OPINION with FACT.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guys, I'm only going to say this once: don't add fuel to the fire. If you don't like what someone posts, just ignore it. We'll take care of it. 

Now my two cents: A shallow rubbermaid is still better than a tiny cup.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I really think the forum needs to be a little less concerned about offending somebody and a little more concerned about facts.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

No offense - but could you just stop posting in this thread? You don't like them. Okay. Good. There's no real reason why they shouldn't be used as far as I've heard. I'm liking it so far. Matter = resolved. 

My only question at this time is about heaters for this size tank (would love more suggestions). Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

wickedrodent said:


> My only concern at this point is the. Trying to get the holes large but not too large.


if you intend on doing this again with something you consider keeping, get some graph paper and tape it on the lid then drill at the points where the lines intersect. 

i had to drill the bottom of my laptop because it had fake air vents and my laptop was overheating during gaming.

I did it this way and it looked very professional


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not too worried about it looking professional, TBH. 

I forgot to mention that I've used storage bins before as Hamster cages. They're definitely not made for "storing crap". They made the best hamster cages in the world - actually. Which is the reason I went for them when I was looking for a new tank. They're sturdy little things and I love the variety you get in sizes. 

Hamster cage, just as an aside:









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I've always used a similar setup as travel accommodations for ferrets. Easy to clean out, lightweight, not noisy in the car like a metal cage, lots of perks!


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

Never thought about them for ferrets (we have two)! Might look into making a carrier for them as they tend to chew up the store bought ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wickedrodent said:


> No offense - but could you just stop posting in this thread? You don't like them. Okay. Good. There's no real reason why they shouldn't be used as far as I've heard. I'm liking it so far. Matter = resolved.
> 
> My only question at this time is about heaters for this size tank (would love more suggestions). Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As I have suggested before...(not on this thread though) go 3-5 watts per gallon so for 5 gallons I would look for a heater that is 25 watts. If you can't find one that small go with 50 watts. It's best to go with something that's going to do more than something that is not enough.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

wickedrodent said:


> Thanks Tako, that's what I figured.
> 
> Getting the tanks set up in a bit for my two new guys. Unfortunately my heater crapped out on me so I need two new ones instead of just one.
> 
> ...


I know people have bashed this heater before here, but I've been using this one for over a year in a 5 gallon and two 2 gallon tanks. It keeps the water a steady 78o F when the ambient room temp drops on rare occasions. I also have used it successfully in a little less then a gallon bowl I use for quarantine and medicine treatment if they get sick. (/come home sick from pet store.) The heater is not adjustable so it would not be good for raising a tank above 78. They go on sale for around 10 dollars a few times a year.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008 (10 watt)

I LOVE your tub setup btw. What kind of filter are you going to put in there? and can you link to the box size you settled on please? (for Betta not ferret carrier) 

As a side note, If anyone is interested in upgrading their tanks watch Petco, I missed the sale last time, but they put all of their All Glass tanks up for $1 a gallon. (10 gallons and above, their 5 gallon tanks and under are normal price during the sale.)

The fish manager I talked to there told me the sale happens a couple times a year. I am going to pick up a 55 gallon tank when the sale rolls around this next time.


----------



## wickedrodent (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm actually going to be getting a large number of bettas (7 more) between now and my wedding in August to be used as centerpieces at my short reception. (another hot button topic - I got it safely worked out. If you feel the need to discuss this further please do so via message opposed to this thread). 

Anyhow - that's one reason I'm doing the sterilite tanks. I'm gonna try my hand at rigorous water changes rather than a filter since the tanks are so small. After filling it, it's closer to 3-3.5 I would say. I do have a master test kit and a previously cycled tank (added some of that gravel) so hopefully I can keep the levels steady.  I've done it before in a smaller tank.

ETA - oh. And 4 of the bettas will be going home with my coworker after the wedding. She's had tons of bettas before and already has a lot of supplies. I'll send the bins too, just in case she decides to keep those. I'm definitely going to get the other 7 a few weeks before the wedding to make sure they're healthy and acclimated. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

jasonh said:


> if you intend on doing this again with something you consider keeping, get some graph paper and tape it on the lid then drill at the points where the lines intersect.
> 
> i had to drill the bottom of my laptop because it had fake air vents and my laptop was overheating during gaming.
> 
> I did it this way and it looked very professional


Thank you for the graph paper tip! I tend to forget about simple stuff like that when i'm DIY-ing.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

wickedrodent said:


> Never thought about them for ferrets (we have two)! Might look into making a carrier for them as they tend to chew up the store bought ones.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't have any currently, but my last one chewed out of his carrier on the middle of the interstate. Nearly had a heart attack trying to snatch him, & then had no where to put him. Every trip after that he rode in a lock top sterilite with vents installed and a snuggle sack. Never had another car ride issue with him again.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

...moving right along...

I've looked into these before. I swear next time I go to walmart and find a shelf full of dieing bettas I'm going to grab a bunch of those tubs and all the fish. It would be so worth it. They might not seem like the most beautiful tanks, but to a betta, it's probably heaven. So much room, clean water... who cares if the walls aren't perfectly seethrough. That's a human concern.

As for short tanks.. I've been wanting one for a while. One of those big round glass lily bowls people use for centerpieces would make a beautiful tank if it where big enough, say 20 inches at the rim. All I seem to find are 10 inch.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the idea. WE might not be able to see them, but it's good, cheap alternative. I used a smaller version that was at most 4" deep when I had an injured fish. This way he had over a Gal of water and it wasn't very deep, he could reach the surface easily.

If your boy is happy and healthy, well that's all that matters isn't it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to let everyone in this thread know that I did a bit of editing and I removed a few posts. If one of your posts was removed or edited, please know that it's nothing personal, I promise. Just trying to keep the peace.

wickedrodent, I apologize for all the trouble in your thread. Your question was a legitimate, thoughtful question and the majority of the replies were legitimate, thoughtful replies. 

Thanks for all of your cooperation, everyone.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Understood Sakura.

BTW, that is the EXACT tub I use to spawn my bettas. Excellent choice ;D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Mr. V.

I've got a wounded betta in a 1.6g Sterilite right now because he can barely swim. Poor baby. When I rearrange my sorority, I put the girls in a 6 gallon sterilite. Only thing those don't work well for are for fish that need it filled up all the way to the top or close to the top. The sides really bow out. But for a shallow betta tank, they're nice and cheap and functional.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

sterilite tubs don't seem much different than kritter keepers. Just the top is different.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Except they're not as expensive and don't break as easily.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very true.


----------

